# Yep im new to this site



## SCOTT42 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello all, Ive been in the hobbie ever since I was a child, had many tanks over the years at differant times in my life, My most recent tank was a 135 gallon reef tank, I had over 8000. invested in it easylly. 2 years ago I found my wife at the time haveing an affair on me so I sold it(basiclly gave it away) and divorced her. Ive since then have moved on and started over, I now have a 6 gallon JBJnano reef setup, allso ive got a 55gallon that I setup 5 months ago, its got 3 med/large peices of driftwood, about 100lbs of gravel, ive got 2-48" T-5 lights,plus 2-36" T-5 light strips on it. I allso have a home made DIY co2 system (untill I can aford presurized) Ive got a few live plants alot of them I have no clue as to what they are, they where given to me, and a couple I bought( im terrible with remembering plant names) I find that a planted tank can be just as pretty as a reef tank and not have the out ragious prices that reef tank bring with them. Im a hands on type of guy, I love doing my own work, plus im a great DIY person if it can be built at home then im going to try it first befor I just buy it. I really could use some help here as I go, I would love to come to a meeting and meet you guys, and girls some time soon I hope, but till then ill be watching and reading every day.
Thank you. This is my tank every thing is the same except all of the plastic plants are gone and replaced with real plants, allso the lights have been changed aswell.

Scott


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome: Nice to have you crossed over to the green side. I think we're having a meeting soon. Would love to meet you. Plenty of help and info here!


----------

